# ISFP and INFj??



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

In MBTI I'm an ISFP (pretty sure about that) but then I took the socionics test for a few times and it usually comes off as INFj. Probably one or twice did I tested as ISFp

I've heard that ISFP would be ISFj in socionics and INFP being INFj. Are they translated in this way, or are they completely different and unrelated?

Are the functions in MBTI the same as those in socionics? Are the S and N in MBTI the same thing as the S and N in socionics? I'm asking because I'm quite sure I use Se-Ni -->ISFP rather than Ne-Si-->INFP, but I think I have a pretty strong Ni as ISFP as well.


I took the test at Sociotype.com: Socionics Applied

The strength of each function changed everytime I did the test, but most of the time I got INFj (EII). I had no idea how to read the results.

EII-0, EII-1Ne, or EII-2Ne (The following % are put respectively and corresponding to these 3 variations of EII )

Functions and the relative strength
Leading - Fi (38%/35/32)
Creative - Ne (37%/40/43)
Role - Ti (12%/15/18)
Vulnerable - Se (13%/10/7)

Suggestive - Te (same as "Role")
Mobilizing - Si (same as "Vulnerable")
Ignoring - Fe (same as "Leading")
Demonstrative - Ni (same as "Creative")


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

uncertain said:


> Are they translated in this way, or are they completely different and unrelated?


There are already numerous topics about this issue on this forum.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Read up on socionics Se and Ne and see which one you actually seem to value is the simple answer.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

uncertain said:


> In MBTI I'm an ISFP (pretty sure about that) but then I took the socionics test for a few times and it usually comes off as INFj. Probably one or twice did I tested as ISFp
> 
> I've heard that ISFP would be ISFj in socionics and INFP being INFj. Are they translated in this way, or are they completely different and unrelated?


Check out links in the sticky threads if you're new to socionics.
Most people find it easiest to study socionics as something separate from MBTI and not cross the two over. If you're unsure whether you are INFj or ISFj, do some further reading about the types, check that your intertype relationships make sense, cross-verify with Reinin dichotomies (INFj is strategic, positivist, judicious, process while ISFj is tactical, negativist, decisive, result).

some related discussions
http://www.the16types.info/vbulleti...rvations-on-discerning-between-ISFj-amp-INFj?
http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/showthread.php/32682-Distinguishing-ESI-and-EII
http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/showthread.php/9676-ISFj-vs-INFj?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@uncertain

The actual attmept by socionists to corelate socionics types with MBTI types ended in faliure. There was little to no corelation to be found.

There seem to be 2 camps on this:

1. The J-P switch for introverts. EII-INFj is INFP for example. t his is based on function order.
2. The EII-INFj = INFJ in MBTI camp.

Both have some massive flaws that tend to be rationalized away by both camps in defense, however once you really get into it the contradictions & errors in logic start piling up to the point where its impossible to be certain.

Socionics ISFj is MBTI ISFP based on functions, but the description is INFP with a heavy J tendency & Fi is reduced to ethics ONLY amongst other things that don't fit.

Socionics ISFp matches MBTI ISFP in description fully, however the functions aren't the same. :dry: shit like that.


----------

